# My first bomb is being sent.



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Even though I have not been a member for 90 days, through detective work and my super secret cigar bomb homing device, I am sending out my first bomb (outside of the PIF/NST). This is going to one of the more prominent members on the forums, just because I think what they contribute is excellent.

Should be sent out tomorrow. Hope you enjoy it, and if you even think about retaliating, I am moving in a week or so 

Pretty excited, I don't have a huge stash these days, but I put in some of the ones I have sitting. Moving is putting a damper on my CigarBid funds haha.

Moderators: I can guarantee you no one on these forums messaged me or gave me an address. Feel free to read my PM's 

- Andy


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the first bomb, the first ones are always the most fun. Moving after sending out the first one to a prominent bomber is brilliant! Wish I would have thought of that before bombing the ZK.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats on #1 bro...can't wait to see who it blows up.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats on losing your cherry! Mods can't read P.M's silly!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Congrats on losing your cherry! Mods can't read P.M's silly!


Well there was a post I had, and a few people offered to send me addresses. I just wanted them to know that how I obtained the address was not from any individual in that post as to not get them in trouble. It was not obtained as a PM at all.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom here's the slippery slope... Slippery slope here's zenom.... Now your aquatinted...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

You better hope said person doesnt try to bomb you back. You could say my first bomb went to a "prominent member/bomber" and im still afraid of what could happen. So far im in the clear and things are lookin good


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Shibby said:


> You better hope said person doesnt try to bomb you back. You could say my first bomb went to a "prominent member/bomber" and im still afraid of what could happen. So far im in the clear and things are lookin good


It's just the first of many bombs. I plan on sending out more when I move, but I just couldn't help myself. I love gifting cigars, even though my stash is nowhere the size of most of the people on here. I have a humidor waiting for me in the next month that I am getting for $600, 2000 ct, oasis xl, with extra fans etc. A friend from the local B&M is hooking me up. I am sure I will be filling that bad boy up soon and a lot more will be going out 

Then it is really on.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If you didn't obtain it through black market channels my guess is Shuckins. The only address every noob has. Could also be Dave, since he makes his well known. I'm anxious to see what this noob has, good job bro.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Being that i have yet to receive a bomb i wouldnt have anyones address from previous bombs and its not going to a pif/nst recipient.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Most people list their bombing address in their profiles.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Most people list their bombing address in their profiles.


I cannot see those yet as i dont have 90 days on the forums yet. I also did not ask a member for it.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on your first bomb! I can't wait to be able to start sending some out myself


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on your first bomb! Welcome to the slippery slope that is bombing. Can't wait to see who you targeted.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> If you didn't obtain it through black market channels my guess is Shuckins. The only address every noob has. Could also be Dave, since he makes his well known. I'm anxious to see what this noob has, good job bro.


I remember gathering quite a few for myself from the bomb pictures. The return address is sometimes visible.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Andy - have fun with it brother but DO post your new addy in your profile once your settled in (not there's a ton of people on puff who seem to be able to find out virtually anything about anyone!!) Just make it easy on us non techy old farts - LOL


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I remember gathering quite a few for myself from the bomb pictures. The return address is sometimes visible.


Ha. That is why I never posted pics of those, figured not everyone wants their bidness out in the open. If I knew how to do fancy swirly stuff like some guys I would do that.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I remember gathering quite a few for myself from the bomb pictures. The return address is sometimes visible.


That is how I have been collecting a few addresses and lying in wait for the perfect time to release a nicely formed aerial assault. Then run for cover!:behindsofa:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Congrats on the first bomb, the first ones are always the most fun. Moving after sending out the first one to a prominent bomber is brilliant! Wish I would have thought of that before bombing the ZK.


that wouldn't have worked..we would've found you.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, Andy. I love the anticipation of a first bomb, waiting for the splashdown - like seeing a kid get his first drivers license. 

But then, look out!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So someone else in this thread is also getting a bomb from me, which is making two. Once again I had to track this person down. I hope I got the right address. This person is too smart for his own good and deserves to be punished.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> So someone else in this thread is also getting a bomb from me, which is making two. Once again I had to track this person down. I hope I got the right address. This person is too smart for his own good and deserves to be punished.


Very nice Andy. A double bomb to get you into the swing of things. Can't wit to see target #2 get destroyed also.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have sent so damn many now that I can't even recall my first...LOL I am a bombing WHORE!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on the first two.....

It's all down hill from here.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Ha. That is why I never posted pics of those, figured not everyone wants their bidness out in the open. If I knew how to do fancy swirly stuff like some guys I would do that.


I'm very careful to make sure it does not show for that reason.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I'm very careful to make sure it does not show for that reason.


Let me just say, that others are not so careful.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I have sent so damn many now that I can't even recall my first...LOL I am a bombing WHORE!


yeah,but at least you're better at bombing than at making YouTube videos,Cap'n


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah,but at least you're better at bombing than at making YouTube videos,Cap'n


You know, Pete...I am thinking that with all of this talk about my youtube video's that I might fashion myself a Herfabomber Lair and do a video...you are pushing me to the brink sir! :anim_soapbox:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You know, Pete...I am thinking that with all of this talk about my youtube video's that I might fashion myself a Herfabomber Lair and do a video...you are pushing me to the brink sir! :anim_soapbox:


I was thinking a stop frame animation of a lock box saying "open me...."


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I was thinking a stop frame animation of a lock box saying "open me...."


or a Herfabomber saying "bite me"


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Both packages have been dropped off at the post office. I'm assuming they will get there around Tuesday.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Both packages have been dropped off at the post office. I'm assuming they will get there around Tuesday.


Love the artwork.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Expected delivery dates of Oct. 11th.....muahahaha.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the birth of a new maniac bomber.....gives ya a warm fuzzy feeling inside


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

OOOOOHHH....who is getting them? It looks like USPS has updated the one, but not the other, they better both get delivered tomorrow


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ah,first bomb jitters..the anticipation...checking usps.com "track and confirm" that it's "out for delivery"....seeing "what the Hell did I do to Zenom?" posted in the Cigar Bombs forum....the only thing that comes close to that feeling is waiting for a package to arrive via Swiss Post.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

One says delivered, the other should be delivered today (assuming I have the right address haha). Otherwise some dude is going to get some free smokes.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> One says delivered, the other should be delivered today (assuming I have the right address haha). Otherwise some dude is going to get some free smokes.


With my latest usps fiasco I'd say "don't hold your breath" based on what they print on their website!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> With my latest usps fiasco I'd say "don't hold your breath" based on what they print on their website!!!


My luck, how I got the addresses, I either deciphered them wrong, or they are old addresses and neither person got them.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Andy, how have you confirmed this? Directly from the potential bombees?

If you're correct, bummer. Good thing ALL the brotha's on here know it IS the thought that counts.

:ss


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Andy, how have you confirmed this? Directly from the potential bombees?
> 
> If you're correct, bummer. Good thing ALL the brotha's on here know it IS the thought that counts.
> 
> :ss


I just got a PM from one who suspected it was him and he is out of town, so he knows he is getting it. I used images on the forums that I found, 1 was easy to decipher, the other was tricky and took me a couple hours with photoshop, but he confirmed his address and all is good. Both packages have been delivered. One won't see it until Friday, the other I don't know.


----------

